# Kahr CW45 first impression



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello, Took my new CW45 to the range for the 1st time today. I'm new to this forum but I've been a shooter, hunter,fisherman(sometimes fly fisherman) most of my life. Must say that I am favorably impressed with this CW45. Fired 50 rounds of Winchester(white box) hardballwith no FTF, no jams, very impressive accuracy. I believe felt recoil to be less than with my Kimber SLE 45 (commander size) although the Kimber is considerably heavier and it also shot to point of aim right out of the box. Will update again after the 200 round break in is complete. Sorry to read Gunny's post of problems. This is my 1st DAO pistol so the LONG trigger pull was foreign to me as my Kimber,Browning Challenger,Ruger Blackhawk and S&W 637 are all excellent. This Kahr' trigger was very light and smooth however.
Later,
Bill


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

*CW45 reliability issue*

kudu61, I really think my experience was extreme. If my CW45 was the norm, Kahr would be in a world of hurt...and they are not. I do hope yours works out by helping to reinforce Kahr's good reputation. I have no complaints about their customer service. If you ever need to contact them, however, they do not seem to answer e-mails. A phone call works best and they do return calls from messages left on their voice mail. Let us know how your piece works out for you.

Semper Fi,

Echo 7 Charlie, out


----------

